# of the a and to that they we go should he us



## hk91367 (Jun 18, 2009)

All these words are meaningless in a relationship. the only word that matters is "Love"


----------



## Terran007 (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow how insightful. I feel more wise already. I'm ready to take the next step.

wtf?


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

sometimes i use several...'we should go to the...'
store because we have no food in the house...sometimes these words come in handy...or maybe I just don't know how to communicate succintly


----------

